# Regular Season Game 79: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(53-25)/(53-26)*

When/Where:
*Friday, April 11, 8:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Nash / Bell / Hill / Stoudemire / O'Neal*


*Preview*

*During the final stages of practice on Thursday afternoon, Tracy McGrady was entrenched in a free-throw shooting contest with a collection of his teammates.

The friendly competition rewards players two points for hitting nothing but net, one point for a make and deducts two points for a miss until someone compiles 20 points.

Nearly half of an hour into the contest, McGrady finally ended the drama when he sank his game-winner.

But before McGrady could walk off the floor with his victory, the Rockets guard was hearing protests that his game-clinching shot had actually knocked the rim -- leaving him a point shy of winning the contest.

"Those guys try to cheat every day," McGrady said.

The good news, at least, is that McGrady could hoist up all those free throws.

Less than 24 hours after missing Wednesday's game with a bruised left shoulder, McGrady was back on the court and hoping that his latest trip to the doctor's office will reduce the pain in his shoulder heading into the playoffs.

McGrady, who has been dealing with the injury for over two weeks, was scratched from the starting five after receiving an anti-inflammatory injection Tuesday directly into the joint of the shoulder.

The shot left McGrady with some extra discomfort in the shoulder, forcing him out of the lineup.

But with an extra day to rest the shoulder, McGrady was feeling better. He expects to be on the floor Friday night when the Rockets host the Phoenix Suns in a pivotal game in the Western Conference playoff race.

"I still got some soreness in there, but I will be playing tomorrow," McGrady said. "I can't really tell (if the injection helped) because it makes your arm sore when you get it. We'll see as the days go by. Hopefully, that soreness will get out of there. But right now, I can't tell the difference."

McGrady is hoping that the soreness and pain will subside soon so that he can get into a groove before the playoffs.

Since banging his shoulder by running into a screen on March 26, McGrady has been searching for his shooting touch. The Rockets' guard is knocking down 37.3 percent of his attempts over the past six games, though he did have a couple of 30-point-plus efforts over that span.

Before receiving his injection, McGrady had typically gotten off to slow starts in games before his shoulder loosened up from a pregame pain-killer.

The Rockets guard will no longer need those pregame shots after receiving a series of anti-inflammatory injections on Tuesday.

"It's very important (to get back into a shooting rhythm)," McGrady said. "I want to be efficient when I'm out there. This is the time to be on top of your game. With my shoulder being the way it is, it's been tough. But I've been having some good games and I've been having some bad games. But hopefully, I'll turn it around and not so much worry about my shoulder and not cause it to hurt so bad."

The Rockets (53-25) are in the thick of a race for home-court advantage in the Western Conference. But even with that being the case, Rockets coach Rick Adelman acknowledged that the most important thing at this point is making sure McGrady -- and his other injured teammates -- are healthy before beginning the postseason.

McGrady said Adelman has already lightened his workload in practice, allowing the guard to watch most of the workouts and save himself for the game.

But with all that said, Adelman would like to see McGrady get into a good groove before the playoffs begin next weekend.

"We're going to play a lot of games here -- four games in six days," Adelman said. "It will give him a chance to get on the court. If the injection worked and his shoulder is feeling better, then that's better for us. But it is important to see where he's at at the end of these games."

McGrady plans on wearing a white shirt under his jersey that has a protective pad on his left shoulder. During Thursday's light workout, he practiced shooting with the pad on. But he hasn't seen how the padding will actually protect him -- yet.

"I'm just trying it out and seeing how it feels on my shoulders," McGrady said. "I don't know if it's going to stop from getting banged and feeling pain. But it will protect it a little bit. That's all I need."

McGrady will have the opportunity to bang that shoulder against plenty of big bodies with the Suns in town.

By acquiring Shaquille O'Neal before the All-Star break, the Suns have one of the league's most formidable front lines and have been clicking of late. McGrady even proclaimed that Phoenix was the team to beat in the West.

He's hoping that his shoulder will be ready for his latest challenge.

"The doctor said it should help because that's the same thing that I did to my knee and that definitely helped," said McGrady, who was dealing with knee injuries earlier in the season. "Right now, I don't know. Hopefully."*


*Suns Update: The Suns are beginning to show signs of becoming the team to beat in the West. Phoenix has won seven of its past nine games, moving within a 1/2-game of second place in the conference's packed playoff race. Shaquille O'Neal is averaging a double-double with the Suns and Amare Stoudemire is being touted as an MVP-candidate by teammates.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Dream will last forever at Toyota Center.
> 
> The Rockets will unveil a bronze sculpture honoring legendary center Hakeem Olajuwon before Friday night's game against the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wonder if Fox sports is going to show the ceremony...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lets win this one for The Dream! Houston, where Mutombo owning Shaq happens.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just read that McGrady will play, but Battier is questionable. Maybe T-Mac will play SF and go head-to-head against former teammate Hill??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> The good news, at least, is that McGrady could hoist up all those free throws.


The bad news, it takes half an hour for ANY of the guys in our team to score 20 points with that method!?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we can win without Battier. Hope Novak gets some minutes on Bell. Head & Brooks should get minutes at SG


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I wonder if Fox sports is going to show the ceremony...


They probably will.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Was it to much to ask for anyone to step up and help us out at all? San Antonio ends up getting routed by Phoenix and the Clippers couldn't play some inspiring ball and knock off the Lakers. Man, this is actually a pretty huge game.

It would really be great if we could split with them this year. We need Luther, Novak, and Rafer to be on fire from 3 and for Tracy to lead this group with an almost triple double tonight. I think it will take 24pts/10asts/9rebs from Tracy and all around solid performances by everyone else to get the win.

Come on Rockets!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's going to be a tough game. The key to winning is the defense and our bench. Novak and Head needs to start getting those 3's in. We're going to need them.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh, and we currently have the longest winning streak in the league heading into today's game - 4 wins! (all the other top teams have being going into war with one another)


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*This is an important game to win, we rather match up will with Utah rather than LA or SA.*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

I plan on listening to this game on NBA.com. Without being bias who has the lesser bias announcers? Rockets or Suns?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets have pretty funny announcers it's not really bias because usually the only bias stuff they get is when there are stupid fouls on Yao. But with Yao out it doesn't really matter.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

LOL "I've never heard of either one of them what do they do? do they play basketball?" haha


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets playing horrible. Lol at Olajuwon asking who Jay-Z was.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm still in shock over the Scola call & AND 1 they took away


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola is the man!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What a game. Carluis Scolandry!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah!! The rockets are soaring & scoring now! 

*"This is what I'm talking about, compete!"* - Clyde Drexler


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

B.Jax looking good after the ankle scare


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yep the team is playing awesome. Amare is a ***** to stop.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> Yep the team is playing awesome. Amare is a ***** to stop.


"Man-child" only thing comes to mind


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice move by Brooks!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

brooks was giving Nash fits, I liked his minutes


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

59 @ the half, 61 would have been nice!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wish I could watch this................. 

ROckets seemingly playing well though good to see. Aaron is a talent.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am listenning to audio. Of Hakeem's ceremony. WIsh I could see the new Jersey unveiled with HOF on it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That half time celebration was awesome to see. man I miss Hakeem

Also, did they show the earlier ceremony for his monument? I missed the beginning of the game so ya...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I just found a link...........

But missed the ceremony


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

only thing missing was they cut to commercial as the crowd started the "DREAM" chant, other than that, it was a great moment


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Damn I just found a link...........
> 
> But missed the ceremony


Dont worry, I am uploading it on Youtube as we speak.

Give me a little bit and I'll make a thread with the youtube video in it


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mutombo's block on Amare was pretty nice :naughty:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wonder what happenned with Deke & Amare......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Dont worry, I am uploading it on Youtube as we speak.
> 
> Give me a little bit and I'll make a thread with the youtube video in it


Thanks mate.

PS that little fly seems to still get me now and again


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac catching fire.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, Amare always kills us every game. We just cant stop the guy. Hes got 30 points already in this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Novak being able to create his own shot?

Man good things coming to Houston...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, even Deke shooting from range... ahahaha


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC is good at drawing the foul. But converting it has been a different story lately. Hopefully he hits his FTs


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I wish that picks were a stat cause with all these picks Mutombo is setting I'd be like winning the fantasy thing!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WOO we beat the Suns and we have the tie breaker!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeems half time video is up!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win.

Wish I could see Chuck on Shaq. Not sure how Deke would put up with playing Shaq in a 7 game series.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Good game guys...you guys just owned us tonight...must have been tired of hearing the talks of how we wanted to play the Rockets in the first round. IDK how Dikembe does it either, blocking Shaq... :dead: lol


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks rockets, see you in utah on monday.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great win for the Rockets! We are moving up. We can be moving up to number two anytime. The west is really tight right now. Number 2, 3, 5 have the same record.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> thanks rockets, see you in utah on monday.


That game is going to be hell...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

great team win, we bottle this for a playoff run & look out!


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I just love how the suns forums say they let no name scrubs on the rockets look like stars.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow can't believe we creamed the Suns. The Western conference standing are CRAZY!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo! What a huge win. What'd I tell ya, Deke comes through playing 30mins and blocks 3 shots. And 43 bench points? That's just awesome. Very proud of this team right now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Great win by the Rockets. Increases our chances of possibly gaining a top 3 seed.:cheer:*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I watched the game this morning and after that 13-2 start, I was worried it was gonna be a blowout for the Suns. But it wasn't.

And my record when watching the Rockets improved. 1-4


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(35, 0, 106) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">PHOENIX SUNS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=336">Grant Hill</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1727">Amare Stoudemire</a>, C</td><td>42</td><td>14-24</td><td>0-0</td><td>9-11</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>37</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=614">Shaquille O'Neal</a>, C</td><td>32</td><td>7-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>11</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=49">Raja Bell</a>, SG</td><td>35</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=592">Steve Nash</a>, PG</td><td>32</td><td>2-9</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2167">Boris Diaw</a>, PF</td><td>22</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2166">Leandro Barbosa</a>, SG</td><td>28</td><td>4-7</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=273">Gordan Giricek</a>, SG</td><td>17</td><td>4-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=779">Brian Skinner</a>, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3234">D.J. Strawberry</a>, SG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=660">Eric Piatkowski</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=511">Sean Marks</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35-76</strong></td><td><strong>5-14</strong></td><td><strong>15-20</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>29</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>90</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>46.1%</strong></td><td><strong>35.7%</strong></td><td><strong>75.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (13)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>38</td><td>10-23</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-6</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>29</td><td>9-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>30</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>28</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>30</td><td>2-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>19</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>16</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>21</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>18</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1029">Loren Woods</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>45-88</strong></td><td><strong>2-11</strong></td><td><strong>9-19</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>31</strong></td><td><strong>44</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>101</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>51.1%</strong></td><td><strong>18.2%</strong></td><td><strong>47.4%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 5 (5)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: None - TEAMS (def3sec): HOUSTON (1) - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Scott Wall , Matt Boland , Dan Crawford <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,489<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:08<br><p></p></div>


----------

